# [M3N78D] amd64/17.0/desktop amdfam10 radeon Audigy Xfce4

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de finir d'installer Gentoo sur un PC à base de la carte mère M3N78D et du processeur AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 905e HD905EOCK4DGI (http://www.cpu-world.com) ; Il y a 8 GB de ram installée.

Je suis parti de l'image install-amd64-minimal-20180405T214502Z.iso et du stage3-amd64-20180410T214503Z.tar.xz depuis https://www.gentoo.org/downloads/ ; en multilib donc, comme conseillé.

Le profil est [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (stable) *

 *enkod ~ # uname -a wrote:*   

> Linux enkod 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 #5 SMP Fri Apr 13 13:31:26 CEST 2018 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 905e Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

Mon CFLAGS est minimaliste ; j'ai suivi la documentation en Anglais tout en allant aussi à la pêche.

Quelles optimisations du CFLAGS je pourrais faire avant de tout recompiler mon système ?

Autrement, quelles valeurs je peux mettre pour MAKEOPTS et EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS comme me l'indique sebB pour une autre machine ?

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j4"

 

Je viens juste d'utiliser app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags pour produire :

 *Quote:*   

> CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a"
> 
> USE="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a examples handbook -gnome"

 

 *enkod ~ # lscpu wrote:*   

> Architecture :                           x86_64
> 
> Mode(s) opératoire(s) des processeurs :  32-bit, 64-bit
> 
> Boutisme :                               Little Endian
> ...

 

Je dois faire quelque chose de précis pour la prise en charge de la Virtualisation : AMD-V ?

 *enkod ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo wrote:*   

> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
> 
> cpu family	: 16
> 
> model		: 4
> ...

 

 *enkod ~ # lspci wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)
> 
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)
> 
> 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)
> ...

 

Mes SATAs natifs sont morts, tout comme les Powered eSATA2/USB Connectors  :Sad: 

Je vois au début du dmesg-enkod-M3N78D #5 : « Kernel/User page tables isolation: disabled » ... c'est normal vu l'âge du processeur ? ou je dois activer le KPTI ?

J'ai mis GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot" car j'ai aussi un Seven sur ce PC en dualboot avec sys-boot/os-prober.

Est-ce que le GRUB_PLATFORMS="multiboot" sert à l'amorçage de plusieurs OS différents ou bien c'est tout autre chose ?

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Apr 24, 2018 6:07 am; edited 8 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

La virtualisation est une fonctionnalité CPU/OS, pas une optimisation GCC.

Et KPTI (Meltdown) concerne les CPUs Intel.

----------

## pti-rem

 *AMD Phenom II X4 905e specifications wrote:*   

> Architecture / Microarchitecture
> 
> Microarchitecture	K10
> 
> Platform	Dragon
> ...

 

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> -march=cpu-type
> 
>            Generate instructions for the machine type cpu-type.  In contrast to -mtune=cpu-type, which merely tunes the generated code for the specified cpu-type, -march=cpu-type
> 
>            allows GCC to generate code that may not run at all on processors other than the one indicated.  Specifying -march=cpu-type implies -mtune=cpu-type.
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est ce « ABM »

 *enkod ~ # gcc --version wrote:*   

> gcc (Gentoo 6.4.0-r1 p1.3) 6.4.0

 

Je ne sais pas quel intérêt j'aurai d'utiliser une architecture -march amdfam10 ou barcelona pour le compilateur ?

Il y a t'il un réel gain ? Si oui, de quel ordre ? Il y a t'il des risques d'instabilité ?Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Apr 17, 2018 12:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

SEPTEMBER 26, 2011 BY PAUL PRENEY

Parallel Builds With Gentoo's Emerge

https://www.preney.ca/paul/archives/341Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Apr 17, 2018 12:41 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai choisi ces paramètres pour recompiler --emptytree en tmpfs selon https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs avec 5G pour /var/tmp/portage ;

```
CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

# Utiliser les mêmes paramètres pour les deux variables

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l4"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=2.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc multiboot"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a tools examples handbook -systemd pulseaudio fuse"
```

Je surveille mon idle CPU avec top et aussi les sensors ; ça m'a l'air pas trop mal.

Je veux bien améliorer si c'est pas cohérent.

édition :

Normalement, les variables du make.conf se définissent au début du processus d'installation, ce qui évite une recompilation complète comme j'ai fait.

J'avais l'esprit préoccupé par le dual boot et une mise en miroir tout en piochant dans les docs et j'ai voulu changer de -march ensuite.

Je n'ai pas eu d'erreur mais j'étais bien malin avec mon governor CPU à powersave pour compiler les 400+ paquets...

Il aurait été peut-être possible d'interrompre et de changer le governor pour ensuite reprendre avec un --resume mais je m'en suis rendu compte bien tard.

-

Je passe le Default CPUFreq Governor à ondemand maintenant que mon système est installé.

« For processors other than Intel core, this should be selected as default »

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Power_management/Processor

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai ajouté une carte son PCI pour avoir une entrée ligne de qualité pour capturer le contenu de certains de mes Minidiscs.

J'ai préféré placer une carte son dédiée pour avoir un « son plus clair », moins de « nuisances sonores » et moins de « distortion »

J'ai acheté une "Audigy 2" en bon état sur ebay :

 *lspci -vnn wrote:*   

> 01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Creative Labs EMU10k2/CA0100/CA0102/CA10200 [Sound Blaster Audigy Series] [1102:0004] (rev 04)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0350 Audigy 2 / SB0243 Audigy 2 OEM [1102:1003]
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16, NUMA node 0
> ...

 

Elle correspond à celle mentionnée à http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/1102/0004/11021003

et SB0350 renvoie aux « Audigy 2 ZS » sur http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=10846 (quoique dans cette page, le Subsystem SB0243 renvoie à une Audigy 2)

mais par contre :

 *aplay -l wrote:*   

> **** Liste des Périphériques Matériels PLAYBACK ****
> 
> carte 0: Audigy2 [SB Audigy 2 ZS [SB0353]], périphérique 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
> 
>   Sous-périphériques: 32/32
> ...

 

aplay m'indique une carte Audigy 2 ZS [SB0353]... C'est curieux... ZS ou pas ZS alors ?

SB0353 renvoie à une Audigy 2 - Dell (OEM) sur le site Creative.

pavucontrol m'indique dans configuration un périphérique « EMU10k2/CA0100/CA0102/CA10200 [Sound Blaster Audigy Series] (SB0350 Audigy 2 / SB0243 Audigy OEM) » (Les profils de configuration de pavucontrol)

Je donne aussi un aperçu des entrées vues par Audacity.

C'est le module snd_emu10k1 qui est utilisé :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_emu10k1_synth       5911  0

snd_emux_synth         32600  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6454  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         4260  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi            4710  0

snd_emu10k1           134930  4 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_hwdep               5930  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_emux_synth

snd_util_mem            2379  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_emux_synth

snd_ac97_codec        105388  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                1630  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_rawmidi            17580  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi

w83627ehf              31006  0

hwmon_vid               3364  1 w83627ehf

k10temp                 3060  0
```

Pour la capture analogique de mes MD, j'utilise le profil pavucontrol Entrée Stéréo analogique.

J'utilise le script Python dump_md.py qui fait partie de NetMDPython et de l'ensemble linux-minidisc.

J'ai modifié ce script dump_md.py pour faire des captures PCM 24 bits / 96 kHz (au lieu de 16/48 par défaut) et qui sont compressées à la volée au format ogg.

Je peux modifier pour faire du .wav ou du .flac aussi.

J'ai lu que l'Audigy 2 a un "moteur interne" limitant la fréquence d'échantillonnage à 48 kHz pour certains usages.

https://www.hardware.fr/articles/469-4/creative-labs-sound-blaster-audigy-2.html

 *Quote:*   

> Le seul point sombre reste le traitement interne en 48 KHz dès que l’on fait appel au moteur d’effet ou que l’on ne passe pas directement en pass through vers le DAC Cirrus Logic CS4382. Ce qui empêche de traiter directement et enregistrer du son avec un taux d’échantillonnage supérieur (mais il est possible d’enregistrer en 24/96 sans passer par le DSP)

 

J'aimerai bien savoir si mes fichiers capturés en analogique par le minijack LINE IN ont subi ce downsampling hardware ou pas ? C'est le seul point qui m'intéresse vraiment.

Je me pose la question car je ne comprends pas bien le fonctionnement de la carte - notamment sur ce point. Il y a des notions qui m'échappent et je n'ai pas encore appliqué une méthode pour vérifier.

C'est assez important de le savoir pour décider de continuer mes captures en PCM 24/96 ou bien alors revenir aux valeurs 16/48 par défaut  :Sad: 

J'ai commencé à lire le Audigy-mixer.txt de la documentation du kernel.

Audigy 2 ZS vs Audigy 2

Wikipédia Sound Blaster AudigyLast edited by pti-rem on Mon Apr 23, 2018 7:41 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

